# Port-Freischaltung mit einem Proxy-Server



## lukelukeluke (6. April 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe einen Linux Server im 24-Stunden betrieb zu Hause laufen. Darauf habe ich verschiedene Softwareentwicklungs- Projekte sowie Webseiten-Experimente am laufen.
Das Problem: Ich kann von verschiedensten Firmen-Netzwerken aus nur mit Port 80 und 443 (https) nach aussen agieren. Dabei kann ich nicht an meinen Projekten arbeiten, welche Ports z.B. im 5000er Bereich verwenden.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt ob es nicht ein Programm gäbe, welches ich auf meinem Home-Server installieren könnte, worauf ich von überall connecten könnte sozusagen über meinen Server zu Hause ins Internet gehen könnte? Dieses Programm müsste natürlich über den Port 80 oder 443 laufen, etwas anderes steht nicht zur Verfügung.
Gibt es da ein einfaches Programm? Ist das sowas wie ein Proxy, ein VPN Zugang oder SSH-Tunneling? Nach was muss ich suchen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Gruss, luke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. April 2006)

Das kannst Du ohne Probleme mit dem Squid machen. In der Konfiguration kannst Du diesem Mitteilen, dass er auf Port 80 lauscht und stellst dann auf der Arbeit Deinen Rechner als Proxy-Server ein.


----------



## lukelukeluke (7. April 2006)

Hallo Dennis,
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Ich habe Squid auf meinem Linux Server installiert. Den Port habe ich in der squid.conf auf 80 umgestellt.
Nun kann ich squid mit */etc/init.d/squid start* starten und mit */etc/init.d/squid status* heisst es immer running, bis ich eine Webseite aufrufen will, auf dem Computer, auf dem ich meinen Linux Server als Proxi angegeben habe. Also sobald etwas über den Squid gehen sollte, schmiert er ab. Dann heissts unused. Leider ist /var/log/squid/ leer.
Weiss jemand wieso dieses Problem auftaucht?
-luke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. April 2006)

Hast Du vor dem ersten Start den Cache initialisiert?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere geht das mit *squid -z*.


----------



## lukelukeluke (13. April 2006)

Hallo Dennis,
Nun hat das mit Squid super funktioniert! Das Problem waren einige Berechtigungen, der Benutzer *squid* hatte in */var/log/squid* und */var/cache/squid* nicht die entsprechenden Berechtigungen.
Für die dies interessiert habe ich alles hier dokumentiert:
http://lookass.ch/themes/knowledgebase/know4.php?id=131
Grüsse,
Lukas


----------

